

Linkers and Loaders - stefano
http://www.iecc.com/linker/

======
yan
I read this in paper format, and I can say I recommend it. It is however,
fairly out of date, but the text should bring you up to speed on linker+loader
ideas.

~~~
mahmud
Linkers haven't changed since the invention of the relocatable program in the
late 70s, though. None of the mainstream languages and operating systems
implement Java's security or JIT features, so Levine's book is still valid and
relevant, it just needs to be supplemented with the reading up on one's
executable header formats of choice.

------
davidw
I have that one. It's a good book, and learning about that gray area between
kernels and your code, that is inhabited by linkers, loaders, the C library,
etc... is very interesting.

